# Guests in restricted area?



## Trippy (Aug 17, 2008)

I was looking through the trade forum and:


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 17, 2008)

Eh?  The Trading Forum is not "restricted."  You just can't _post_ in it if you have less than 100 posts.  But a guest can certainly view the Trading Forum, he just can't post in it(obviously since he's a guest).  If he wants to post in it he'll have to register and get 100 posts first.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 17, 2008)

Before i had 100 posts i went in and i couldnt even view threads.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe its not hte tight place...
but how do you see/post in the staff area?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 17, 2008)

What is in the fabled staff area anyway? Roms? Porn? Both?


----------



## alex (Aug 17, 2008)

Go through the whole site, I mean, keep changing the forum numbers i got 1-22, and I got bored. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1,2,19,20,21,22 were deleted, no permission denied yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes Ima spy! I will find you.
Heh, "restricted area?" Yeah, guest are allowed in there but not us? I guess bragging rights for the to join and post. But I think sometimes you can't see it... When a guest, I think..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually, yes, when you're registered member, you can't even view Trading Area unless you're exceeded 100 posts, or have been  member for over 1 year!!

And staff area is probably for staff to talk about improvements of the boards, about members, should someone be warned or banned..Stuff like that..


----------



## dice (Aug 17, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Maybe its not hte tight place...
> but how do you see/post in the staff area?


is that a serious question? lol


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 17, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Maybe its not hte tight place...
> but how do you see/post in the staff area?
> You become a staff member/mod.
> 
> ...


Yeah right.  They party all the time and have "Increase your post count here" topics.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains Costello's Uner high post count


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 19, 2008)

What it would be like to be allowed into Staff Area.. ahhhh it would be good.. Banning all the Noobs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy thoughts Happy Thoughts...


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 19, 2008)

Just because you can get into the staff forum it doesn't mean you can ban people  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gotta get to the Admin/Supervisor forum for that


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 22, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Just because you can get into the staff forum it doesn't mean you can ban people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT??
I THOUGHT THAT WAS A CONTROL PANEL!!
DAMMIT, I'm using IBp for the DStemp forum now!

(sinkhead, your awesome... 
And really amazing
and you have an awesome sig!
...

can you give me uber-admin privilages now?)


----------



## RAIDEN! (Feb 25, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lololol


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 5, 2009)

Neither guests nor users with under 100 posts can access the Trading Forum, so how can there be a guest viewing it?


----------



## wchill (Mar 5, 2009)

Search engine bot? Though this seems unlikely...
Edit: wtf am i doing to help bump an old topic D:


----------



## Golfman560 (Mar 5, 2009)

Its not that they can't access, its just that it doesn't show up in the list of forums. But if you know how forums work you can easily get it.


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 5, 2009)

Really? Because I just tried logging off and accessing it, and it still gave the "you need to be a regular member with >100 posts" message.


----------



## Lily (Mar 5, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> What is in the fabled staff area anyway? Roms? Porn? Both?



I heard it was dedicated to nekkid pictures of Cost..err..JP..err..I won't say anything more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The fabled staff area is full of sunshine and unicorns and rainbows.


----------

